# Waterfowl outfitters moving into NE SD



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Found this on the Fuge:

*Early season pay hunting(New Game in Town)* 
I've become aware that ESPN has a new hunting lodge near Rosholt and are taking in pay hunters. One of my farmers was offered $1000 and $50 per hunter when they hunt his field. They want to make a video. I hope this doesn't take off. The NE corner has been a great hunting area. I can't see it working during the regular season just the early one. It worries me. My reason for moving hear was for goose hunting. Does anyone else have a pay hunt near them. How do combat the lease money. They are a little east of me but I could lose a few choice fields.

__________________
Hunting it's all good!!!


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Where exactly is Rosholt?


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

Rosholt is 17 miles NE of Stevens Point Wisconsin on state route 66.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

M, different Rosholt - SD. The one in the land of nervous Angus and not the one in the land of nervous Holsteins.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think I drank 3.2 beer there back in the 70's 

You still need a SD license ??? & they only give out a few


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not sure but I am checking, the inof given to me is that caps do not apply to the special season in SD. Won't be long before what Dan predicted at the G&F waterfowl meeting will be taking shape in Richland and Ransom counties.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

All you need to do is pick up "Take 'Em 5". There's plenty of Dakota hunting including a early hunt in eastern SoDak with No. Prairie Guide Service. There's also a hunt (as well as a full-fledged commercial) for NoDak Guide Service out of Hannover.

You know it's become bad when you're buying hunting vid's and instead of showing Arkie Land and LA like they have forever, they're showing the Dakota's and prairie Canada...and even including a "special" section to advertise all the outfitters they hunted; the beauty of DVD's. :eyeroll:


----------

